# Newbie Plane wing question



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Hi, My Dad's gotten me interested in 1/72 scale bombers from the cold war era. His favorite is the B-36. So I bought one to build for him.

While I know how to take care of normal seam lines, I have no CLUE how to take care of the seam line along a wing's edge! Everything from gluing the wing halves together to finishing the wing edge seams are a big question in my mind. They ain't starships!

Help.....


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Additionally, does anyone make replacement decals for the B-36?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

The wings are quite simple for seam removal. Before attaching engines, weapons,etc.
Sand the wing edges and contour the edges after the seam has been removed.Some putty may be required. I use Bondo automotive spot putty,I have used most of the others but find this one to work best for me.Just use it in a ventilated area.Try not to breathe the dust after sanding.Hope this helps.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

When sanding use wet and dry paper. Wet sanding gives a smoother finish, which is critical for a natural metal plane. Coarse sand paper will just scratch it all up and that will look worse under the silver paint.

At one time there were decals for the B-36. I think Microscale made them when the Monogram (now Revell) kit first came out in the late 70s. Not sure what is/was available more recently. There aren't a lot of painting or marking options for the kit either... You might ask on Hyperscale to see if someone knows more.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Thanks, I'll give the techniques a try on a "scrap" model plane before I tackle the B-36, B-52, B-47, B-1B, B-2, B-29, etc....


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i use tamiya putty, though most any will work. 
i putty in a seam then using fingernail polish remover WITH acetone, and a Q-tip. moisten the q-tip, not dripping wet, and gently go over the putty, removing some each time you go. you'll use alot of tips but its very smooth and hardly no sanding required after.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Too bad Tamiya discontinued their EXELLENT grey colored "basic putty" their new eco friendly white putty sucks...


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Also, depends on how you glue the wings. I use Tenax 7-R. I also dry-fit the wing sections and sand as necessary. A good part joint welded with Tenax often needs no filling, just a light sanding to smooth it out.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

you can still get the basic gray putty from hobby link japan
i just got 4 tubes.
i havent tried the white, whats different/so bad about it??


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Thanks, guys. I'll try all of your techniques.


----------

